# Felt CXR3 wheels?



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

My f75x came with the Felt branded CRX3 cyclocross wheel set.

I'm wondering if anyone has any info on them beyond the basic info provided by Felt. Are they made by someone else? Weights? Rim width?

Thanks


----------

